# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Appel à dons pour Pan, papy abîmé par des années d'errance (67)

## SarahC

Je vais vous parler du sauvetage de Pan, estimé à 10-12 ans, un adorable matou trappé il y a quelques petites semaines sur un site qui va être détruit (dans un quartier de Strasbourg). 
Il a été trappé lors d'un *sauvetage d'une maman et de ses 5 petits*, qui vivaient dans la cave d'un immeuble insalubre. Nous pensons qu'il est potentiellement le papa de nos 5 terribles !

*La maman a été stérilisée par ovario-hystérectomie* (elle était à nouveau gestante : 5 ftus). 
Elle et ses petits sont en famille d'accueil ensemble, et Pan, dans une autre. 

*L'urgence, pour l'heure, est papy Pan.* 
En effet, comme souvent, lorsque l'on récupère une "épave", les frais sont nombreux. 
Je suis et resterai une indépendante, comme je l'ai été X années ici (pour qui se souvient de ma période très active, réduite, usée par des années de SOS, mais aussi, de gros soucis de santé, à une période de ma vie) pour nos sauvetages. 

*Nous sommes cependant épaulées par l'association Mukitza, que je ne remercierais jamais assez, et qui nous soutient depuis des années maintenant.* 
Je tiens à ce qu'ils soient placés sous contrat asso. 
Au-delà des tarifs véto, qui nous aident, clairement, je n'ai jamais placé autrement que chapeautée, car c'est une garantie et une protection pour eux. Simplement, l'association, qui sauve notamment des chats et chiens en Roumanie et en Serbie, a déjà bien assez à faire. 

Je ne me vois pas venir avec un sauvetage qui dépassera 2000  en leur disant, "tenez, payez !", moi, je m'occupe juste du post-urgent et du "pas ruineux" (même si une adoption est toujours une responsabilité, responsabilité qui a également fini par beaucoup me peser au fil des années...). 
*
Pour l'heure, le montant des factures s'élève à un peu plus de 1800 .*

J'ai misé dans un premier temps sur mon réseau privé, usuel, qui me connait depuis des années et connait mon sérieux et ma transparence : quant à la publication de nouvelles, mais aussi des factures, etc. 

Simplement, avec lui et maman et ses 5 petits, cela va très vite être compliqué, et c'est la raison pour laquelle je me suis décidée à créer un sujet ici, en plus d'une page Facebook (où sont présentes l'ensemble des factures), créée pour l'occasion. 

Or, Pan doit avoir un nouveau bilan sanguin jeudi, pour contrôler si la bactérie qui lui cause une anémie, est toujours présente, mais il doit également avoir une extraction dentaire... 

Tout don donne lieu à un reçu fiscal, et tout pointage est tracé en direct ici : 
https://www.facebook.com/Pan-adorabl...08013048616715
Il n'est pas utile d'avoir un compte Facebook pour consulter la page. 

*Je donnerai de toute manière des nouvelles, comme je l'ai toujours fait, et mettrai les infos à jour, ici aussi.*  :: 

Je comprends totalement les personnes réticentes aux réseaux. 
J'ai fini par m'y plier, pour les sauvetages, mais j'avoue que je n'ai jamais été ultra fan des réseaux...  :: 

*Quels ont été les soucis de Pan, depuis son sauvetage ?* 


Une blessure à la patteUne gale sévère qui a provoqué des hématomes et a "plié" ses oreilles (non non, Pan n'est pas un croisé Shorthair !)La vessie bloquée, 48h après son sauvetage (il a été sous sonde, 48h après son sauvetage)Un mégacôlon : il n'arrivait pas à assimiler la nourriture, trop habitué à manger trop peu et des cochonneries, ni à évacuer correctement ses sellesSes dents, il n'en n'a quasiment plus... Elles doivent être opérées, il a plein de dents cassées et des chicots...Il a une bactérie, contrôlée en labo, qui lui provoque une anémie, raison pour laquelle son intervention chir pour les dents n'a pu encore se faire à ce jour. 

*Qui est Pan ? Eh bien, le voici en images !* 

       

Depuis son sauvetage, dernière photo (oui, ce chat que tout le monde a ignoré des années, est en réalité un chouchou-chat, qui ne demandait qu'à vivre une vie paisible, comme tout chat jeté dehors, pour une mauvaise raison !)  ::  : 

   

Comme je le fais depuis 15 ans, ma vision de la protection animale est transparence et efficacité. 
*Ainsi, chaque promesse de dons sera pointée ici, et chaque promesse arrivée à l'asso le sera par la suite. 
*
*Comment faire un don ?* 

Par chèquePar PayPalPar virement 

*Mukitza  étant une association reconnue d'intérêt général, vous aurez un reçu  fiscal* au courant du 1er trimestre 2023, pour vos impôts de 2022 (à  hauteur de 66% du don). 

* Je  vous donnerai l'adresse, le lien PayPal ou les coordonnées bancaires en  MP*, non pas parce que c'est "secret", bien évidemment, mais parce que  c'est plus pratique pour trois raisons ** 

Cela me permet de mieux savoir où j'en suis et de ne pas avoir "trop" de dons.Cela  permet aussi à qui veut rester anonyme de me donner un pseudo bidon  afin qu'il/elle puisse rester discrèt.e, si il/elle en a le souhait.Cela  permet à la comptable de l'association de repérer les dons spécifiques  aux chats de Strasbourg (donc Pan, sa copine et les petits !). 

* Pour l'heure, plus que 224,25  sont à rassembler, sur  1824,25  !

*Merci par avance à toute personne qui pourra nous aider !  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que la cagnotte de ce beau matou va vite monter. Merci pour tout ce que vous faites pour eux

----------


## pomku

Coucou ! 

Petit up pour Pan !

----------


## SarahC

> j'espère que la cagnotte de ce beau matou va vite monter. Merci pour tout ce que vous faites pour eux


Merci ! Je reste confiante et je continue à diffuser ici et sur Facebook, conjointement !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Coucou ! 
> 
> Petit up pour Pan !


Coucou, toi !  ::  On se retrouve sur l'époque "forum" !

----------


## SarahC

Quelques nouvelles de l'appel à dons de Pan ! 
Je poste ici aussi, pour que ce soit totalement transparent : 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...08013048616715

 MISE À JOUR DE L'APPEL À DONS AU 7 JUILLET ! 

 N'hésitez pas à partager cet appel à l'aide pour nous soutenir ! 
Ce sujet, ou la page Facebook, si vous avez un compte ! 
https://www.facebook.com/Pan-adorabl...08013048616715

Il n'y a pas de petit don ! Même 10  nous aideront ! Et je le rappelle, Mukitza est une association reconnue d'intérêt général, elle nous épaule dans ce sauvetage. Vous aurez un reçu fiscal déductible à hauteur de 66% de vos impôts 2023 ! 

*Je vais poster toutes les factures initiales ici ce WE*, car là, je dois aller garder des chats en soirée, mon timing est un peu  ::  ! 

On en est là, mais je pointe une fois par jour, car entre le travail, Facebook et Rescue, le temps des échanges privés, etc., c'est compliqué de faire plus rapide !  :: 

Les codes couleur :
- Vert : chèque
- Orange : virement
- Bleu : PayPal




 :: *"PLUS QUE 179,25 "  À RASSEMBLER SUR 1824,25  !!!* (_somme qui va  augmenter : ce jour, il a eu sa prise de sang pour l'anémie. Je poste la  facture dès réception !_).  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis allée voir Pan il y a 2 jours. 
Il est super content, il a franchi une nouvelle étape !
Quitter le dossier du canapé pour se mettre vraiment sur le canapé.  :: 
Il a une copine chat très placide dans sa famille daccueil, il semble être RA-VI de cohabiter avec ses congénères.

Avec moi, il est super câlin et finit par se rouler sur le dos pour me montrer son bidon.
Il adoooore quon le lui tripote.  :: 
Il adore se faire grattouiller les oreilles, mais comme il a encore de la gale, cela finit par le gratter et il secoue la tête. Ce chat est dune douceur infinie. 

Je lai porté, il na pas exprimé un peu mouvement de gêne, rien.
Il circule peu, il est souvent couché, à dormir ou observer. 
On ne sait pas sil prend ses marques ou sil est encore très fatigué. Un peu des deux, à mon sens.
Il est tellement content dêtre au calme et en sécurité. Plus je le vois, plus son regard change.
Il « rajeunit », même ! 

Il a cette lueur de  dans le regard, peu visible sur les photos, je pense. Mais vraiment, quel super chouchou-chat !

Il ma léchée, privilège réservé jusque là, à la famille daccueil. Il me fait enfin confiance, à moi aussi. 

Pour conclure : sont pas belles, ses grosses papattes ? 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Enfin, news d'hier : Pan est monté à létage, dans sa famille daccueil !
Cest la 1e fois quil ose circuler aussi loin ! 
Ok, lune de ses chattes tyranniques y a ses quartiers, ce qui reste un motif certain de démotivation, mais précisément ! 
Pan a été vaillant ! Cela lui a visiblement beaucoup plu, sans compter que cela lui a donné un spot pour avoir une vue panoramique du 1er étage de lappartement.

----------


## SarahC

*Voici le récap de l'intégralité des factures de Pan et de Camomille (maman) et ses 5 petits*_ (je suis à Strasbourg et on a 2 vétos, un ici et un juste à côté, en Allemagne)_ : 

         

Un peu dans le désordre  :: , donc* voici le récap avec les dates et les actes :
*

----------


## SarahC

*Un coucou de Pan : 
*La famille daccueil de Pan a cru quil se tétait la patte.  :: 

 

Du tout, c'est juste sa pause ! 

Sinon, la véto qui a vu Pan lors de ses 2 hospitalisations lui a dit cet AM : « Oh, jétais trop contente quand jai vu que je lavais sur mon planning ! Je suis très contente de le revoir ! ».
Toute léquipe est fan !  :: 

Il a évidemment été parfait pour sa prise de sang et ne sest pas formalisé une seconde du transport en cage !
Mais ce chat, il a un défaut ?  :: 
Ça me dépasse, définitivement ! Des mois voire années dehors ! Mais WARUM ?!  :: 
Ensuite...  :: *

Pointage des dons ce jour, en simultané avec Facebook, comme annoncé, par souci de transparence :* 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...08013048616715



 :: *"PLUS QUE 79,25 " À RASSEMBLER SUR 1824,25 * !!!  ::  
_(somme qui va augmenter : jeudi, il a eu sa prise de sang pour l'anémie. Je poste la facture dès réception !)_.

----------


## SarahC

*Voici les résultats du labo, concernant la dernière prise de sang de Pan :* il est toujours positif  ::  (pour mémoire, *c'est ce qui cause son anémie*). 

Un peu de culture générale ! Je cite : 

"Quest-ce que la *mycoplasmose hémotrope* (hémobartonellose) du chat ?

La mycoplasmose féline hémotrope (anciennement appelée hémobartonellose féline) est une maladie infectieuse due à une bactérie qui parasite les globules rouges, engendrant une anémie hémolytique sévère.

Chez le chat, 3 espèces sont décrites : Mycoplasma haemofelis (la plus pathogène), Candidatus Mycoplasma Haemominutum, et Candidatus Mycoplasma turicensis. 
 Linfection par Candidatus Mycoplasma Haemominutum serait modérée, hormis chez les chats porteurs du FeLV.
Le mode de transmission de cette bactérie est incertain. Néanmoins, une transmission vectorielle par les puces et les tiques est suspectée. Les morsures et la transfusion de produits sanguins pourraient être dautres modes de transmission."



- - - Mise à jour - - -

*MISE À JOUR DE L'APPEL À DONS AU 13 JUILLET !*_

 

__ "PLUS QUE 85,33 " À RASSEMBLER SUR 1910,33  !!! 
(somme qui va augmenter : la facture du labo va se rajouter ! Et Pan  doit être opéré des dents prochainement ! Je poste la facture dès  réception, pour le labo. Les dents, quand ce sera faisable !)._

----------


## SarahC

Jai rendu visite à Pan hier soir.
Il ma fait la fête, tout comme il est  à chaque fois que sa famille daccueil rentre chez elle.
Il en « mange de joie », après avoir fait plein de câlins, ronrons et coups de tête. Cest terriblement mignon ! 

Il aime tout le monde. Il adore être avec des chats. Il est tellement facile à vivre et sadapte à merveille ! Un amour de chat ! 

En fait, une fois quon est en sa présence, on a du mal à ne pas rester collée à lui des heures, tellement il ne se lasse pas de profiter des papouilles. 

Il est super attentif à tout et très vif !
Hier soir, je voulais fermer mon sac car lune des chattes était en train de le vider .
Étant un tyran mignon par nature, elle ma mis un coup de patte, en faisait un miaou réprobateur assez vif, façon « Non mais ho ! », très drôle, mais, réflexe-moteur, jai poussé un cri 
Pan, paisiblement installé sur le canapé à 3 mètres de là, à littéralement bondi, en sinterposant, avec un air séreux et un miaulement qui ressemblait à « Cest la BAC, on se calme, papiers siouplait ! ».  Absolument génial !

Il naime pas les « conflits » potentiels, ni les chats « malheureux » : elle a une vieille chatte qui hurle parfois sans raison, de façon plaintive. Ça le stresse et il va à coté d'elle et lui cause jusqu'à ce qu'elle s'arrête . 

Que dire, hormis :  ce chat est FANTASTIQUE ! 

Enfin, et vous me donnerez votre avis, je trouve que son regard est de plus en plus serein, animé et plein damour ! Il est heureux, ce petit (grand ! Regardez la largeur de sa patte, quand il me « tient » la cuisse) Pan !

----------


## POLKA67

Sur la 2ème photo à droite il se pâme de bonheur, les yeux mi-clos, le bidou offert aux caresses ce qui est une grande marque de confiance, nul doute qu'il se sent au paradis sur terre... ::

----------


## SarahC

> Sur la 2ème photo à droite il se pâme de bonheur, les yeux mi-clos, le bidou offert aux caresses ce qui est une grande marque de confiance, nul doute qu'il se sent au paradis sur terre...


Oh que oui, il est super content et il me le montre à moi aussi quand je lui rend visite ! C'est un super chat, clairement !!!

----------


## SarahC

* MISE À JOUR DE L'APPEL À DONS AU 15 JUILLET !* 



 ::  Somme qui va augmenter : la facture du labo va se rajouter ! Pan doit être opéré des dents prochainement ! 
Je poste la facture dès réception, pour le labo. 
Les dents, quand ce sera faisable ! 
Les chatons de la maman, trappés sur le site de Pan, vont tous chez le vétérinaire semaine pro : stérilisation, identification, etc. Donc les factures vont clairement augmenter !).  :: 

 ::  *"PLUS QUE 35,33 "* _(pour l'instant)_ *À RASSEMBLER SUR 1910,33  !!!*  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Alors, on craque pour quoi ?  :: 
Ses pitites noreilles ?  :: 
Son regard toué doux ?  :: 
Ses grosses papattes et ses coussinets tout noirs ?  :: 

 ::  Ou tout à la fois ?  ::

----------


## SarahC

*Voici les dernières factures (manque juste celle de la petite dernière) :*

Stérilisation/castration et identification des 5 petitsOpération dentaire de Pan 


*Nous en sommes ici, pour les dons :* 

*
Récap de toutes les factures et dons :* 


 ::   Il n'y a pas de petit don ! Même 10  nous aideront ! Et je le  rappelle, Mukitza est une association reconnue d'intérêt général, elle  nous épaule dans ce sauvetage. Vous aurez un reçu fiscal déductible à  hauteur de 66% de vos impôts 2023 !  :: 


 ::  *PLUS QUE 687,66  À RASSEMBLER SUR 2942,66  !!!*  ::

----------


## SarahC

Voici les bébés  ::  : 

*Misstic* (femelle) 


*Joe* (mâle)


*Noam* (mâle)


*Violette* (femelle)


*Tascha* (femelle) 


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pan était encore bien fatigué lorsque nous lavons récupéré hier soir.


La vétérinaire a profité de lanesthésie pour lui nettoyer les oreilles comme il se gratte toujours suite à sa gale 

Niveau dents, il avait une racine toute pourrie qui a nécessité une intervention en profondeur, en plus des X chicots qui ont été retirés. Sur la partie supérieure, en gros, il na plus de dents, dun côté.
Niveau inférieur Baaah, quasi plus rien non plus.
Ce qui reste a été nettoyé. Maintenant, il est tout propre et surtout, ne sera plus gêné ou douloureux.
Vous avez vu ses oreilles entre les deux photos ?!  :: 



Pan aura un contrôle dans 3 semaines. 
Il fait 5,9 kg. Il a des antibio et anti-douleurs et des fils résorbables là où a été opéré.

----------


## POLKA67

Pauvre tigrou Pan,  doit être dans les choux qprès ce qu'il a subi le pauvre, le positif c'est qu'il devrait aller bientôt mieux...

----------


## SarahC

> Pauvre tigrou Pan,  doit être dans les choux qprès ce qu'il a subi le pauvre, le positif c'est qu'il devrait aller bientôt mieux...


Oui, il a surtout vraiment mal vécu d'être privé de nourriture la veille, pour l'anesthésie... Il n'a pas compris pourquoi les gamelles étaient vide. 
Ce jour, il a, je cite "dormi comme un gros sac". Tout va bien !  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Ah oui c'est violent pour les morfalous d'être privés d'un coup de nourriture, eux ne peuvent comprendre... 
Tant mieux s'il a dormi comme un sac pour récupérer et avec un peu de chance le cap de la douleur aura été franchi.

----------


## SarahC

> Ah oui c'est violent pour les morfalous d'être privés d'un coup de nourriture, eux ne peuvent comprendre... 
> Tant mieux s'il a dormi comme un sac pour récupérer et avec un peu de chance le cap de la douleur aura été franchi.


Oui oui, mais là, il est Ok et je le trouve plus vif et la famille d'accueil aussi.  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quand on dit à Pan : « Tu es tout beau ! » et quil est fier.  ::  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Sur la 2ème et 4ème photos on dirait que son oreille de gauche s'est un peu redressée mais ce n'est peut être qu'une impression...

----------


## SarahC

> Sur la 2ème et 4ème photos on dirait que son oreille de gauche s'est un peu redressée mais ce n'est peut être qu'une impression...


En fait, elles bougent !  ::  Moi aussi ça me surprenait au début !  :: 
C'est tout bêtement car on s'attend à ce que cela soit des oreilles de Shorthair, rigides, en gros... 
Or, ses oreilles ont été abîmées par des mois de gale non traitée... 
Elles restent donc partiellement fonctionnelles.  ::

----------


## SarahC

* MISE À JOUR DE L'APPEL À DONS AU 27 JUILLET ET NOUVELLES !* 

Des nouvelles qui m'embêtent... 
*Pan retourne chez le véto demain. Pfff...* 
*Malgré les antibios et le Metacam, il a un abcès...* 
Il bave et il a une babine enflée... 
Le pauvre... Moi qui pensait que ce serait enfin réglé... 
Bref... 

Je passe sur l'appel à dons, mais bon, je dois forcément l'évoquer... 
Nous devons rassembler 662  pour l'instant, mais cela ne prend pas en compte la facture de demain (et j'espère qu'il ne faudra pas que la dentiste ré-intervienne dessus... 
Je posterai des nouvelles demain en fin de journée.

*Croisez les doigts et partagez aussi cet appel à dons, nous avons clairement besoin d'aide, là !* 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...08013048616715

 Il n'y a pas de petit don ! Même 10  nous aideront ! Et je le rappelle, Mukitza est une association reconnue d'intérêt général, elle nous épaule dans ce sauvetage. Vous aurez un reçu fiscal déductible à hauteur de 66% de vos impôts 2023 ! 


Comme annoncé, le solde des dons restants a augmenté, du fait des stérilisations et identification des "enfants" de Pan et de Camomille et de l'opération des dents de Pan, vendredi 22/07, qui s'élève à : 424,33 .
Pour les sommes des petits, stérilisations/castrations et identifications : 608 .
Au total : 2942,66  (j'ai arrondi à 2942 ). 

Je vous mets la dernière facture (en éliminant des médicaments qui ne concernent pas l'appel à dons) ainsi que le point des dons et l'état d'avancée du paiement des factures. 


 

Et le pauvre Pan...  :: 




 :: *"PLUS QUE 662 " À RASSEMBLER SUR 2942 * (facture qui augmentera avec le RDV de Pan de demain)!!!  ::

----------


## SarahC

Voici la bouche (et la tête tristoune) de Pan, sous un autre angle...  ::

----------


## bouletosse

Ooh petit père  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Petit loup :: encore un mauvais moment à passer...

----------


## SarahC

*News de jeudi !* 

Pan a encore une fois été exemplaire chez le véto.
Il a pris 300 grammes en même pas une semaine !  :: 
Il fait quasi 6,2 kg.

Il est resté sur place car demain matin il aura une anesthésie et une petite intervention.
Lendroit où il a eu une « amputation » car et la dent et lendroit où elle se trouve avaient dû être retirés. 
Ce nest pas un abcès (ouf), mais les fils ont sauté.
Les parois se sont donc « séparées » et il a un trou.
Trou quil faudra nettoyer car pas propre et non cicatrisé. Il faudra aussi recoudre.  :: 

Il avait aussi une croûte sur le dos qui semblait le gêner car douloureuse. La véto la retirée car a dit que cela ne respirait pas. Une nouvelle croûte se formera mais laissera à la plaie le temps de mieux cicatriser. Il a cela depuis son arrivée. Mais là, cela semblait le gêner. 

Enfin, il a un coussinet blessé, qui est comme entaillé. Globalement, tous ses coussinets ont morflé du fait de sa vie à la rue.  :: 

Entre bitume, froid, humidité, grosses chaleurs, oui, si on en doutait encore, la vie dun chat qui doit se débrouiller seul nest de loin pas synonyme de « liberté chérie » 
On ny touche pas car pour savoir ce que cest, il faudrait faire une biopsie. Et le coussinet cicatriserait bof bof Donc autant ne pas y toucher. 
Il naime pas trop quon y touche. Cest sensible.
Mais cela ne le gêne pas pour marcher, courir ou sauter. Alors, ma foi.

Bref, ENCORE une hospi, encore une anesthésie, encore un lavement car il est tout tendu du bidon et a du mal à faire des selles (il bouffe comme un glouton, il a une gamelle spéciale pour gloutons  :: ). 

Pour le côté terre-à-terre, lappel à dons va lui aussi ENCORE augmenter !

Je ne peux que vous inviter toutes et tous à partager sa page, pour soutenir ce qui est et restera un chouette sauvetage, car comment auraient fini Camomille, ses 5 bébés et surtout Pan, sans une intervention humaine et un suivi digne de celui que mérite tout chat ?!  :: 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

*News de vendredi ! Après hospi ! 
*
Je pense que Pan en a un peu ras le bol des X visites véto ou plutôt, des hospi.
Il a littéralement sauté dans les bras de sa FA sur la table du véto (ce qui reste super touchant en soi  :: ) et une fois déposé, outre manger, manger et encore manger, il nous faisait la fête, comme un chien !  :: 

Il faut savoir que Pan bat de la queue lorsquil est content. 
Ensuite, il faisait de super gros ronrons et câlins, puis des bonds, et re des câlins, tout en étant caressé. Il a dû nous faire ça bien 1/2 heure !  :: 

Il était vraiment super rassuré et super content de revenir « à la maison ». 

Sur la photo, sa bouche pendouille encore par moments, mais il a été « réparé » !

Il na quasi plus de dents et il doit se réhabituer un peu à gérer cette nouvelle bouche toute neuve, en jonglant avec les fils de la dernière intervention.

Durant son anesthésie, Pan a :
- été réopéré pour fermer lendroit qui était ouvert et cela a été nettoyé. Le trou aura été « utile » car il a permis à la dentiste daccéder au dernier bout de dent restant quelle navait pu retirer la fois précédente. Je ne rentre pas dans les détails de dentisterie, je résume avec mon cerveau de profane. 
- eu un lavement car il a les intestins encombrés et sa flore, du fait de 2 mois dantibiotiques (pour sa bactérie et ses dents) nest pas en super état. 
Il a donc dès ce jour des probiotiques pour 1 mois.
- eu une manucure 
- un nouveau nettoyage en profondeur des oreilles car elles étaient encore crado (il a eu une gale des mois, ce qui a provoqué, notamment, ce repli de ses oreilles du fait dhématomes, comme indiqué précédemment). 
- été ré-examiné par sa véto usuelle qui était absente hier, pour son coussinet. 
Elle pense quil a été brulé, sans doute en marchant sur une cigarette allumée  
Il aura donc de laloe vera dessus en tartine/massage, pour voir si cela saméliore.

Évidemment, la facture augmente. Je ferai un point après le WE _(Facebook étant plus actif que Rescue, je ferai un point car ai eu quelques MP). 
_

----------


## bouletosse

Je re ptg sur FB Pour le beau et touchant Pan  :: 

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...08013048616715

----------


## POLKA67

EDIT

----------


## SarahC

> Je re ptg sur FB Pour le beau et touchant Pan 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...08013048616715


Merci beaucoup !  ::

----------


## SarahC

*MISE À JOUR DE L'APPEL À DONS AU 2 AOUT ET NOUVELLES !

Lundi 1er août : 
* La véto ma montré sur les radios ce qui a été fait pour mieux comprendre.
Là où il a son bobo, la racine moche était inaccessible (1). Elle avait « amputé » plus haut, car passé 30 mn à essayer sans succès (et autant dire que cest un peu notre super spécialiste donc je lui fais entièrement confiance pour la pratiquer depuis plus de 10 ans, avec nos diverses « épaves dentaires »). 
Vu son âge et avec les autres dents à faire, elle ne voulait ni le charcuter ni prolonger éternellement lanesthésie.
La semaine dernière, linfection aura rendu lextraction totale possible (2); je passe sur les détails techniques du comment.  ::  
Cette fois, et depuis les extractions, il avait un antibio différent de celui pour sa bactérie qui lanémiait. Mais à force, ils ne marchent plus.  :: 
Donc elle a changé de molécule en espérant que cette dernière sera efficace. 
Si jeudi ce nest pas mieux, elle devra ré-intervenir pour ouvrir à nouveau et nettoyer.
Elle espère que non (et nous aussi  :: ). 
Il a mal à cet endroit, forcément. 
Pauvre Papi Pan

On notera que malgré les X trajets, X visites et X occultations, de fait, Pan reste admirable !
Ai fait une photo rapido, pendant quil se faisait gratouiller.  :: 

Bon, bah on va toutes et tous croiser les doigts, hein !  :: 

Ce nest pas très marrant, pour personne et encore plus pour lui. Mais bon, à chaque nouvelle visite, je me dis toujours : comment aurait-il fini dehors ? Et « fini » est vraiment le terme adéquat

 


*Mardi 2 août : 
* 
Premières  nouvelles post-visite d'hier avec changement d'antibios : on "dirait"  que cela va un peu mieux, mais la famille d'accueil reste au  conditionnel, par prudence.

Pan remange des croquettes, ce qu'il ne voulait plus après avoir vomi avant-hier. 

La photo date d'hier soir. Son air un peu malheureux ne vient pas de sa dent, rassurez-vous !

Il  a simplement décrété que le canapé lui appartenait entièrement et donc  boude un peu car il a eu confirmation :  non, la mémé chat de la famille  d'accueil a bien le droit de continuer à l'utiliser, elle aussi et même  de rester sur son coussin fétiche à elle !  ::   :: 
Quel boulet ! Pan a essayé de lui mordre l'oreille, en faisant mine de lui faire un câlin !  ::   :: 
Problème :  :: ça se voit, Pan, quand tu fais ça ! 

Niveau dons, merci aux dernières donatrices !  :: 

  

 :: *"PLUS QUE 252 " À RASSEMBLER SUR 2942  !*  :: 

_Les factures de Pan de la semaine dernière et celle d'hier ne sont pas encore dans le décompte global, d'où les guillemets !_

----------


## POLKA67

Du coup on peut se demander si ça ne serait pas mieux d'extraire ce bout de dent pourri  vu que c'est possible suite à l'infection car risque de récidive dans le futur sauf que là ça fait déjà beaucoup voire trop d'anesthésies d'affilée pour Pan qui doit déjà être bien fatigué...

----------


## SarahC

> Du coup on peut se demander si ça ne serait pas mieux d'extraire ce bout de dent pourri  vu que c'est possible suite à l'infection car risque de récidive dans le futur sauf que là ça fait déjà beaucoup voire trop d'anesthésies d'affilée pour Pan qui doit déjà être bien fatigué...


Si si, justement, il a pu être totalement retiré la semaine dernière. Mais pas la 1e fois. Là, ce sont plus antibios qui ne marchaient pas top; à force...

----------


## SarahC

*MISE À JOUR DE L'APPEL À DONS AU 4 AOUT ET NOUVELLES :*

Pan semble bien supporter le nouvel antibio : il mange comme un ogre et il est très vif, très demandeur et il interagit et bavarde énormément !
Sur la photo, il est ultra fier et super détendu (je pense que cela se voit !).  :: 
Sa langue pendouille cette fois-ci plus car il n'a plus trop de dents que par douleur (ouf !). 
La véto m'a d'ailleurs expliqué l'autre jour qu'elle avait dû "remonter" un peu de peau pour faire tenir les points, suite à son intervention. 



 :: Niveau dons, nous en sommes ici. Nous avons bien avancé mais nous  sommes encore loin du compte et il est urgent de régler l'avant-dernière  facture !  :: 

 

*PLUS QUE 577  À RASSEMBLER SUR 3386,95  !*  ::

----------


## SarahC

*MISE À JOUR DE L'APPEL À DONS AU 17 AOÛT* (les nouvelles seront dans le prochain post).

Nous en sommes à 3425  de dons pour 3438  de factures à ce jour. Cette mise à jour prend en compte la facture du jour, mais il y aura une future facture, car Pan doit retourner chez le véto, afin de voir si, pour sa nouvelle autre plaie (eh oui...), la nouvelle injection d'antibios fonctionne. 
Les nouvelles sont mitigées. 
Je fais un sujet plus détaillé dans la foulée. 


 Il n'y a pas de petit don ! Même 10  nous aideront ! Et je le rappelle, Mukitza est une association reconnue d'intérêt général, elle nous épaule dans ce sauvetage. Vous aurez un reçu fiscal déductible à hauteur de 66% de vos impôts 2023 ! 

 Comment faire un don ? 
- par chèque
- par Paypal
- par virement 
Mukitza étant une association reconnue d'intérêt général, vous aurez un  reçu fiscal  au courant du 1er trimestre 2023, pour vos impôts de 2022 (à hauteur de 66% du don). 
Je vous donnerai l'adresse, le lien PayPal ou les coordonnées bancaires en MP, non pas parce que c'est "secret", bien évidemment, mais parce que c'est plus pratique pour trois raisons :  
- cela me permet de mieux savoir où j'en suis et de ne pas avoir "trop" de dons. 
- cela permet aussi à qui veut rester anonyme de me donner un pseudo bidon afin qu'il/elle puisse rester discrèt.e, si il/elle en a le souhait. 
- cela permet à la comptable de l'association de repérer les dons spécifiques aux chats de Strasbourg (donc Pan, sa copine et les petits !).
Voilà, je pense avoir tout dit ! 


 PROMESSES DE DONS AU 16 AOUT 
1. Horacio : 15  par chèque (envoyé le 7/06)
2. Stéphanie : 50  par virement (fait le 24/06)
3. Myriam : 50  par chèque (envoyé le 7/06)
4. Psychomiaous : 30  par Paypal (fait le 3/06)
5. Neryz : 100  par Paypal (fait le 4/06)
6. Mon double maléfique : 60  par Paypal (fait le 3/06 et un 2e Paypal, le 24/06)
7. Valérie : 225  par Paypal (fait le 4/06)
8. La Rowane : 20  par Paypal (fait le 3/06)
9. Étienne : 220  par Paypal (fait le 6/06, suivi d'un 2e Paypal, puis d'un 3e !)
10. Virginia : 30  par chèque (envoyé le 10/06)
11. Pollux : 100  par virement (fait le 15/06)
12. Dan : 30  par chèque (fait le 20/06)
13. Karin Giacomini : 30  par Paypal (fait le 21/06)
14. Mirage : 20  par chèque (envoyé le 24/06).
15. Véronique K. 30  par Paypal (fait le 23/06)
16. Uwe : 100  par chèque (envoyé le 24/06)
17. Martine : 50  par chèque (envoi le 27/06)
18. NRD : 80  par virement (le 27/06)
19. CM : 100  par virement (le 26/06)
20. Monique : 150  par virement (le 26/06)
21. Comète : 150  par virement (le 01/06)
22. JA : 35  par virement (le 07/07)
23. Emmett Honeycutt par Paypal (le 03/07)
24. A. Schmitt (Rescue) par virement : 20  (le 07/07)
25. B. (Rescue) par Paypal : 40  (le 07/07)
26. Étienne : 80  par Paypal (le 12/07)
27. Véronique K. 50  par virement (le 13/07)
28. Pollux : 100  par virement (fait le 17/07)
29. M.B. : 30  par chèque (le 21/07)
30. Anny : 100  par chèque (le 22/07)
31. Isabelle 150  par virement (le 26/07)
32. Psychomiaous : 25  par Paypal (fait le 24/07)
33. Bob Marley : 300  par Paypal (fait le 30/07)
34. Martine B. : 40  par virement (fait le 30/07)
35. Audrey : 15  par Paypal (fait le 30/07)
36. Caroline : 30  par Paypal (fait le 1/08)
37. A. Schmitt (Rescue) : 25  par virement (le 01/08)
38. Alex : 100  par Paypal (fait le 2/08)
39. Carole : 20  par virement (fait le 31/07)
40. Valérie : 150  par Paypal (le 7/08)
41. Karin Giacomini : 30  par Paypal (le 9/08)
42. Manuditletigre : 300  par chèque (le 9/08)
43. Coralie : 25  par Paypal (le 15/08/22)
44. Pollux : 100  par virement (le 14/08/22)
45. Kaleo : 10  par virement (le 15/08/22)
 TOTAL : 3425   


 DONS ÉTANT ARRIVÉS À BON PORT, POUR L'HEURE 
1. Horacio : 15  par chèque (envoyé le 7/06)
2. Stéphanie : 50  par virement (fait le 24/06)
3. Myriam : 50  par chèque (envoyé le 7/06)
4. Psychomiaous : 30  par Paypal (fait le 3/06)
5. Neryz : 100  par Paypal (fait le 4/06)
6. Mon double maléfique : 60  par Paypal (fait le 3/06 et un 2e Paypal, le 24/06)
7. Valérie : 225  par Paypal (fait le 4/06)
8. La Rowane : 20  par Paypal (fait le 3/06)
9. Étienne : 220  par Paypal (fait le 6/06, suivi d'un 2e Paypal, puis d'un 3e !)
10. Virginia : 30  par chèque (envoyé le 10/06)
11. Pollux : 100  par virement (fait le 15/06)
12. Dan : 30  par chèque (fait le 20/06)
13. Karin Giacomini : 30  par Paypal (fait le 21/06)
14. Mirage : 20  par chèque (envoyé le 24/06).
15. Véronique K. 30  par Paypal (fait le 23/06)
16. Uwe : 100  par chèque (envoyé le 24/06)
17. Martine : 50  par chèque (envoi le 27/06)
18. NRD : 80  par virement (le 27/06)
19. CM : 100  par virement (le 26/06)
20. Monique :  150  par virement (le 26/06)
21. Comète :  150  par virement (le 01/06)
22. JA : 35  par virement (le 07/07)
23. Emmett Honeycutt par Paypal (le 03/07)
24. A. Schmitt (Rescue) par virement : 20  (le 07/07)
25. B. (Rescue) par Paypal : 40  (le 07/07)
26. Étienne : 80  par Paypal (le 12/07)
27. Véronique K. 50  par virement (le 13/07)
28. Pollux : 100  par virement (fait le 17/07)
29. M.B. : 30  par chèque (le 21/07)
30. Anny : 100  par chèque (le 22/07)
31. Isabelle 150  par virement (le 26/07)
32. Psychomiaous : 25  par Paypal (fait le 24/07)
33. Bob Marley : 300  par Paypal (fait le 30/07)
34. Martine B. : 40  par virement (fait le 30/07)
35. Audrey : 15  par Paypal (fait le 30/07)
36. Caroline : 30  par Paypal (fait le 1/08)
37. A. Schmitt (Rescue) : 25  par virement (le 01/08)
38. Alex : 100  par Paypal (fait le 2/08)
39. Carole : 20  par virement (fait le 31/07)
40. Valérie : 150  par Paypal (le 7/08)30. À confirmer
31. Isabelle 150  par virement (le 26/07)
32. Psychomiaous : 25  par Paypal (fait le 24/07)
33. Bob Marley : 300  par Paypal (fait le 30/07)
34. Martine B. : 40  par virement (fait le 30/07)
35. Audrey : 15  par Paypal (fait le 30/07)
36. Caroline : 30  par Paypal (fait le 1/08)
37. A. Schmitt (Rescue) : 25  par virement (le 01/08)
38. Alex : 100  par Paypal (fait le 2/08)
39. Carole : 20  par virement (fait le 31/07)
40. Valérie : 150  par Paypal (le 7/08)
41. Karin Giacomini : 30  par Paypal (le 9/08)
42. Manuditletigre : 300  par chèque (le 9/08)
43. Coralie : 25  par Paypal (le 15/08/22)

Le récap des factures est ici : 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.119095087508511
---
Je le rappelle, soit vous postez de façon claire ici et me dites "je donne tant, par chèque ou Paypal, tel jour", soit vous faites pareil en MP et me précisez comment vous voulez que je vous affiche ici ! 
Merci par avance à qui pourra nous aider pour le sauvetage de Pan et de la petite famille et un très grand merci à tous les donateurs et donatrices jusque là ! 

 :: *"PLUS QUE 13 " À RASSEMBLER*_ (pour le moment !)_ !  ::

----------


## SarahC

Chez Pan, je trouve que lexpression « Les yeux sont le miroir de l'âme » prend tout son sens.  :: 

   


Je disais tout à l'heure "nouvelles mitigées".  :: 
Je vais expliquer cela ici. 

Sa blessure de la dernière fois s'est résorbée. Or, et on ne s'y attendait pas, il en a une nouvelle. 
Certes, cela faisait 15 jours que l'antibio agissait et il était "sur la fin". Il a donc eu une nouvelle injection, en espérant PLUS QUE FORTEMENT que cela agisse dessus. 

La véto en chef a été appelée durant la consult (c'est elle qui est spécialisée en dentisterie) car son autre véto a souhaité lui montrer la chose. 

Elle semblait embêtée, et pour cause. Pour elle, ce n'est pas vraiment normal qu'il est à nouveau quelque chose et elle a remarqué des chairs dont elle n'aime pas trop l'aspect. 

Les antibios DOIVENT marcher (ça, je dis ça pour ne pas nous plomber le moral) car si dans 15 jours, ce n'est pas le cas, l'hypothèse la plus probable est un carcinome. 

Les carcinomes sont de pures saloperies, des tumeurs malignes très agressives, dont le pronostic est très sombre (et le déclin, assez rapide). 

Naïvement, avant d'assimiler ce scénario, je dis "Ah, mince, il va falloir ré-opérer peut-être ?". Là, elle me dit "Non, il faudra faire une biopsie pour l'envoyer en labo pour vérifier ce que c'est. Sachant que s'il a un souci, il y a 80% de chances que ce soit un carcinome". 

Nous sommes reparties en nous disant "Allez, ça va le faire, l'antibio va marcher, on part sur ce scénario là". Mais bon, toute l'équipe, des vétos aux assistantes ont de suite tiré la tronche et nous n'étions plus dans l'usuelle ambiance toute douce et légère de Poupi-Pan le super chat qui a toujours des bobos et qui est si choupi". 

Ce sont les premiers instants post-RDV, donc je suis à la fois "optimiste" et inquiète, parce que, bon sang de merde, avec tout ce que Pan a vécu et subi jusque là, ce serait vraiment moche. 

Je me dis, pour me motiver à rester positive "la dernière plaie a guéri, y'a pas de raison que celle-là ne suive pas le même chemin !". Partons là-dessus. Je ne suis pas quelqu'un de nature pessimiste, je sais être réaliste et prendre en compte ce genre d'hypothèses. 

Par nature, j'ai tendance à me dire, pour tout "nous ne savons pas de quoi demain sera fait, alors quitte à prévoir un futur que nous ne connaissons pas car nous n'y sommes pas, pourquoi, nécessairement, partir sur le pire ?". 

Alors en gros, croisez les doigts, des mains, des pieds, demandez à vos chats de faire pareil pour leur congénère, histoire que l'aventure de son sauvetage continue positivement ! 

 

Pour finir, cette courte vidéo pour vous montrer à quel point Pan est à l'aise chez le véto mais aussi à quel point il est magnifique.  :: 

https://www.facebook.com/10801304861...31720082057500

----------


## bouletosse

Magnifique  ::  




On croise tous !

----------


## SarahC

> Magnifique  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On croise tous !



Oui, on est un peu en stress, depuis...  ::  
On espère très fort que ce ne soit pas cela et que tout ira bien !!! :: 

Il a un regard ultra expressif, hein ? Il est terrible, ce minou !  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Par nature, j'ai tendance à me dire, pour tout "nous ne savons pas de quoi demain sera fait, alors quitte à prévoir un futur que nous ne connaissons pas car nous n'y sommes pas, pourquoi, nécessairement, partir sur le pire ?".



On va envisager le meilleur pour Papy Pan beau comme tout et si courageux

----------


## bouletosse

Comment va notre Beau Pan ?

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

up

----------


## POLKA67

https://www.facebook.com/Pan-adorabl...08013048616715

----------


## POLKA67

Quelques nouvelles photos de  Papy Pan :
https://www.facebook.com/Pan-adorabl...8013048616715/

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Super sympas ces nouvelles Il est top ce PAN ::

----------


## POLKA67

Il a eu une chance incroyable de tomber sur cette équipe de sauvetage, reste à espérer que sa santé se stabilisera et qu'il pourra profiter longtemps de cette nouvelle vie de pacha !

----------


## SarahC

Merci Polka67 pour avoir posté des nouvelles via FB.
Il est vrai que j'ai été très prise à la rentrée et ai bêtement privilégié les réseaux, par manque de temps... J'en suis navrée. 

   

Pan le bienheureux va super bien !  :: 
Il est devenu super joueur et très vif. Il n'est pas rare qu'il joue parfois 2h d'affilée à la canne à pêche ou à la balle !  :: 

Je pense que la joie se lit sur sa bouille, si on compare avec le début !

----------


## SarahC

*Bon, pour le moins rigolo, qui a occasionné quelques frayeurs...* 
*Il y a peu, sa copine en FA, Étincelle, a commencé à aller assez mal. Elle ne mangeait plus, fièvre, apathique...* 
Au point que nous avons refait un prélèvement sur conseils de la véto et lui avons fait 3 jours de Feliserin, un boosteur d'immunité, qui n'existe pas en France (et c'est fort dommage, car nous avons sauvé des dizaines de chats avec cela, notamment des chatons, pour des sauvetages, quand ils avaient un typhus, un coryza monstre ou un calici). 
Nous ne comprenions pas, jusqu'à ce que bingo, les résultats tombent : *elle a chopé la bactérie de Pan qui avait occasionné quasi 2 mois d'antibios* (du Baytril flavour, pareil, qui n'existe visiblement pas en version "flavour", ici, et qui est de fait bien moins dégueu). 
*
Résultat : encore des factures, visibles ici :* 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set?v...33312102777603

Et ENCORE (oui, moi aussi, ça me lasse), un appel à dons en cours...  :: 

*Que je vous dise où cela en est, car cela stagne et il faudra bien régler les factures à un moment :* 



Et, parce que des chiffres et quémander "du fric", m'est pénible, je vais étoffer avec 2 photos des 2 copains, maintenant qu'elle va ENFIN mieux (auparavant, on a tenté diverses choses, elle a fini par avoir du Mirtazapin, car ne mangeait pas, malgré les injections et le démarrage de l'antibio... C'est seulement 5 jours après qu'elle a enfin douuuucement recommencé à manger. Évidemment que la FA n'en "veut pas" à Pan, ce n'est pas de sa faute s'il a filé sa bactérie, ni de sa faute s'il a, je ne sais plus si je l'ai dit, filé sa giardiose qu'il a fallu traiter, à tous les chats présents... Mais juste... Pffff... On aurait aimé que doucement, on puisse passer à autre chose) :

 

Évidemment, *tout don est associé à un reçu fiscal*, et nous sommes toujours chapeauté par Mukitza, mon assoc de cur depuis des années.  :: 

 Il n'y a pas de petit don ! Même 10  nous aideront ! Et je le rappelle, Mukitza est une association reconnue d'intérêt général, elle nous épaule dans ce sauvetage. 
*Vous aurez un reçu fiscal déductible à hauteur de 66% de vos impôts 2023 !* 

*POUR UN DON DE 20  : votre don ne vous coûtera que 6.80  après réduction fiscale !*

Comment faire un don ? Le don est possible : 
*- par chèque*
*- par Paypal*
*- par virement 

*Pour avoir le détail des infos et de la procédure, je vous remercie de me faire un message privé ou un commentaire ! 

J'édite un tableau Excel pour la comptable de l'assoc au fil de l'eau, afin de lui faciliter la tâche. Cela me permet aussi de savoir rapidement où on en est et de pouvoir préciser les infos que vous souhaitez voir apparaître concernant votre don, notamment le pseudo, si vous voulez rester anonyme ! 
*
Pour suivre, la page de Pan est ici :* 
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100082964409026
Elle est évidemment publique et accessible sans compte FB.  :: 


 Chaque don peut nous faire avancer ! Même 10  !!! 

*"PLUS QUE 94 " À RASSEMBLER AU 9 OCTOBRE !*  ::

----------


## SarahC

Appel à dons bouclé grâce à un dernier donateur (fils d'un monsieur, décédé il y a quelques années, dont on a replacé le chat. Lui, vit à l'étranger et c'est ainsi que nous sommes restés en contact, avec lui et avec la nouvelle adoptante. Il nous fait régulièrement un don, quand SOS, depuis des années. C'est chouette !!!  :: ) !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Plus que chouette  :: Une belle personne!!!!!

----------


## SarahC

> Plus que chouette Une belle personne!!!!!


Totalement ! C'est si rare que des gens qui nous demandent de l'aide nous aident ensuite dans la durée. C'est le cas de bcp de nos adoptants, ceci dit, qui restent fidèles et avec qui on reste en contact. Ça aussi, c'est top !  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Étincelle est "redevenue normale", gros OUF ! 
Pan, quant à lui, était foufou lors de mon passage ce soir, puis il a tapé un gros dodo sur le haut du canapé. 

Je ne me lasse pas de son petit air de chouchouchat.

Lune de ses rares dents a pris la pause avec lui ce soir. 

Et  que dire de ses petites oreilles abîmées, qui, malgré les séquelles  terribles dothématomes non soignés, car chat errant, lui donnent cette  bouille à  absolument unique !

----------


## POLKA67

Merci pour ces belles photos !  :Smile: 
J'adore son regard expressif et le pli de sa petite gueule sans dents... :: 

Mais quelle chance il a eu papy Pan de tomber sur de bonnes personnes qui l'ont sorti de ses nombreuses années, voire une vie d'errance et qui ont tout tenté malgré son âge/état de santé catastrophique tous les traitements possibles jusqu'à le stabiliser. 
Un vrai miracle comme on aimerait en voir plus souvent...

Je souhaite à l'adorable Pan une belle (ce qui est déjà le cas au vu des photos) et trèèèèès longue retraite, chouchouté, le ventre plein et bien au chaud...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Des nouvelles de Pan svp ::

----------


## POLKA67

Mariejjolie, des news de PAPY PAN  ::  sur fb :

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100082964409026

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Mariejjolie, des news de PAPY PAN  sur fb :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100082964409026


Dommage de ne plus en mettre ici pour ceux qui n'ont pas FB mais il est adorable ce papy

La vidéo sur les toilettes, trop marrante

----------


## POLKA67

MarieJolie, ce post n'avait pas trouvé d'écho ici hormis 2-3 personnes (sauf erreur) dont moi...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

ah ok alors

----------

